# FreeBSD on  Acer 5315



## cruzler (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi all, i want to install FreeBSD-KDE GUI on my old laptop, Acer 5315..but i already chose all X package on installation progress, but when the installation finish, n my laptop is reboot to start the system, it still goes to console.. 

what should i do to activate KDE?

Thanks


----------



## ericbsd (Jun 22, 2009)

To start kde 

```
# kdm
```
But you need to enable hald add dbus in rc.conf

```
# ee /etc/rc.conf
```
add this 
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"

press Ecs leave and save. reboot 
you can make kde start automatic.
add
kdm_enable="YES"
in rc.conf too. If I'm right because i use gnome and fluxbox.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html
http://freebsd.kde.org/


----------



## cruzler (Jun 23, 2009)

@ericturgeon,

Thanks a lot sir, i try..


----------



## ericbsd (Jun 24, 2009)

Good


----------

